# apache22 - "Bad autotool stanza"?



## realtime (Dec 20, 2010)

FreeBSD forums:

I'm trying to rebuild my apache22 install with suexec. I've run into a problem that the net seems to be unable to answer. Can you help identify why I'm getting this make error?


```
[root@phoenixxi /usr/ports/www/apache22]# uname -a
FreeBSD phoenixxi.digitalamusement.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #2: Mon Oct  4 04:18:23 CDT 2010     
[email]root@phoenixxi.digitalamusement.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL_XI  i386
```


```
[root@phoenixxi /usr/ports/www/apache22]# make config

                                  +--------------------------------------------------------------------+
                                  |                   Options for apache 2.2.15_9                      |
                                  | +----^(-)--------------------------------------------------------+ |
                                  | |[X] THREADS               Enable threads support in APR         | |
                                  | |[X] MYSQL                 Enable MySQL support for apr-dbd      | |
                                  | |[ ] PGSQL                 Enable PostgreSQL support for apr-dbd | |
                                  | |[ ] SQLITE                Enable SQLite support for apr-dbd     | |
                                  | |[ ] IPV6                  Enable IPv6 support                   | |
                                  | |[ ] BDB                   Enable BerkeleyDB dbm                 | |
                                  | |[X] AUTH_BASIC            Enable mod_auth_basic                 | |
                                  | |[X] AUTH_DIGEST           Enable mod_auth_digest                | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHN_FILE            Enable mod_authn_file                 | |
                                  | |[ ] AUTHN_DBD             Enable mod_authn_dbd                  | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHN_DBM             Enable mod_authn_dbm                  | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHN_ANON            Enable mod_authn_anon                 | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHN_DEFAULT         Enable mod_authn_default              | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHN_ALIAS           Enable mod_authn_alias                | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_HOST            Enable mod_authz_host                 | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_GROUPFILE       Enable mod_authz_groupfile            | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_USER            Enable mod_authz_user                 | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_DBM             Enable mod_authz_dbm                  | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_OWNER           Enable mod_authz_owner                | |
                                  | |[X] AUTHZ_DEFAULT         Enable mod_authz_default              | |
                                  | |[X] CACHE                 Enable mod_cache                      | |
                                  | |[X] DISK_CACHE            Enable mod_disk_cache                 | |
                                  | |[X] FILE_CACHE            Enable mod_file_cache                 | |
                                  | |[X] MEM_CACHE             Enable mod_mem_cache                  | |
                                  | |[X] DAV                   Enable mod_dav                        | |
                                  | |[X] DAV_FS                Enable mod_dav_fs                     | |
                                  | |[ ] BUCKETEER             Enable mod_bucketeer                  | |
                                  | |[ ] CASE_FILTER           Enable mod_case_filter                | |
                                  | |[ ] CASE_FILTER_IN        Enable mod_case_filter_in             | |
                                  | |[ ] EXT_FILTER            Enable mod_ext_filter                 | |
                                  | |[ ] LOG_FORENSIC          Enable mod_log_forensic               | |
                                  | |[ ] OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT  Enable mod_optional_hook_export       | |
                                  | |[ ] OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT  Enable mod_optional_hook_import       | |
                                  | |[ ] OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT    Enable mod_optional_fn_import         | |
                                  | |[ ] OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT    Enable mod_optional_fn_export         | |
                                  | |[ ] LDAP                  Enable mod_ldap                       | |
                                  | |[ ] AUTHNZ_LDAP           Enable mod_authnz_ldap                | |
                                  | |[X] ACTIONS               Enable mod_actions                    | |
                                  | |[X] ALIAS                 Enable mod_alias                      | |
                                  | |[X] ASIS                  Enable mod_asis                       | |
                                  | |[X] AUTOINDEX             Enable mod_autoindex                  | |
                                  | |[X] CERN_META             Enable mod_cern_meta                  | |
                                  | |[X] CGI                   Enable mod_cgi                        | |
                                  | |[X] CHARSET_LITE          Enable mod_charset_lite               | |
                                  | |[ ] DBD                   Enable mod_dbd                        | |
                                  | |[X] DEFLATE               Enable mod_deflate                    | |
                                  | |[X] DIR                   Enable mod_dir                        | |
                                  | |[X] DUMPIO                Enable mod_dumpio                     | |
                                  | |[X] ENV                   Enable mod_env                        | |
                                  | |[X] EXPIRES               Enable mod_expires                    | |
                                  | |[X] HEADERS               Enable mod_headers                    | |
                                  | |[X] IMAGEMAP              Enable mod_imagemap                   | |
                                  | |[X] INCLUDE               Enable mod_include                    | |
                                  | |[X] INFO                  Enable mod_info                       | |
                                  | |[X] LOG_CONFIG            Enable mod_log_config                 | |
                                  | |[X] LOGIO                 Enable mod_logio                      | |
                                  | |[X] MIME                  Enable mod_mime                       | |
                                  | |[X] MIME_MAGIC            Enable mod_mime_magic                 | |
                                  | |[X] NEGOTIATION           Enable mod_negotiation                | |
                                  | |[X] REWRITE               Enable mod_rewrite                    | |
                                  | |[X] SETENVIF              Enable mod_setenvif                   | |
                                  | |[X] SPELING               Enable mod_speling                    | |
                                  | |[X] STATUS                Enable mod_status                     | |
                                  | |[X] UNIQUE_ID             Enable mod_unique_id                  | |
                                  | |[X] USERDIR               Enable mod_userdir                    | |
                                  | |[X] USERTRACK             Enable mod_usertrack                  | |
                                  | |[X] VHOST_ALIAS           Enable mod_vhost_alias                | |
                                  | |[X] FILTER                Enable mod_filter                     | |
                                  | |[X] VERSION               Enable mod_version                    | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY                 Enable mod_proxy                      | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_CONNECT         Enable mod_proxy_connect              | |
                                  | |[X] PATCH_PROXY_CONNECT   Patch proxy_connect SSL support       | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_FTP             Enable mod_proxy_ftp                  | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_HTTP            Enable mod_proxy_http                 | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_AJP             Enable mod_proxy_ajp                  | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_BALANCER        Enable mod_proxy_balancer             | |
                                  | |[ ] PROXY_SCGI            Enable mod_proxy_scgi                 | |
                                  | |[X] SSL                   Enable mod_ssl                        | |
                                  | |[X] SUEXEC                Enable mod_suexec                     | |
                                  | |[X] SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT      SuEXEC rlimits based on login class   | |
                                  | |[X] REQTIMEOUT            Enable mod_reqtimeout                 | |
                                  | |[X] CGID                  Enable mod_cgid                       | |
                                  +-+----------------------------------------------------------------+-+
```


```
[root@phoenixxi /usr/ports/www/apache22]# make
===>  apache-2.2.15_9 Bad autotool stanza: autoconf:262 libtool:22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## hippo (Dec 20, 2010)

In /usr/ports/www/apache22/Makefile, replace

```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=		autoconf:267 libtool:22
```
with

```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=		autoconf libtool
```


----------



## realtime (Dec 20, 2010)

Ha! Solved! Thanks.


----------

